# Business planning



## morena_mama (Feb 13, 2012)

I have decided the soap making business is for me.  

Did you (or would you) apply for financial backing? (loans, grants, etc)

Have you written a business plan?

I will be going to SCORE at my local chamber of commerce so I can figure out the technicalities and regs. And going through SMG to get my membership and insurance. 

I will also be taking a Quickbooks 2012 class. 

I have been making soap officially for a year now. I do plan to make more than soap and have been experimenting. 

Opinions?


----------



## AmyW (Feb 15, 2012)

I hate debt as well, my start up funds have been from my tax return as well. I do have a business plan that I'm constantly working on, fine tuning. I took some entrepreneur courses in college and they really helped me figure out the work needed to put into a successful business.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 15, 2012)

I did up a business and marketing plan which remains fluid to allow you to react quickly to changes in the market.  There are lots of things I would do different if I were to start over fresh.  I didn't take out a loan nor did I request a grant, but I did spend an awful lot of money....


----------



## morena_mama (Feb 19, 2012)

I prefer not to do loans as well but I am still looking into grants. I have spent a lot of money as well and if I can find something I don't have to repay that will help me establish myself I am going for it. 

I will be using my tax return this year to get all of the legal and business requirements taken care of.

I have a meeting with SCORE Wednesday so hopefully they will be able to help me fine tune my business plan.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## backporchsoap (Feb 25, 2012)

Check out Linda Pinson's books and software on writing a business plan. I think you might find them helpful.


----------

